# loooking for the fxz for 902...



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

i posted before but never got the right file can some ont point me to it


----------



## mbentley3 (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10442-902-bionic-path-saver-and-restoreroot-utility/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks is this what you use and you cheesecake?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

haz anyone who chessecaked tried the above method .....


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Doesn't matter if you cheesecake. This will bring you back to stock 902

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

